# Woodbury Wildlife Area



## ChachiSnips (May 4, 2005)

Does anybody fish the ponds back in Woodbury? I used to hunt there before we got our own property and remember that there are a ton of 'em. After turkey hunting our place, we stopped by and walked the main road all the way back and found a pond with some bass just stacked up. Water was crystal clear so you could see everything. There were 5 bass (not bad size ones either) all right by eachother. Didn't have much time to fish it, but did get one of them. Went about 18 inches and was nice and fat. Probably try to get out there some more whenever I get the chance.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

rabbit hunting out there one time I saw some people ice fishing one of the ponds and they were catching a ton of gills and rock bass with a few bass!


----------

